
PHP Has No Culture of Testing - nreece
http://sebastian-bergmann.de/archives/779-PHP-Has-No-Culture-of-Testing.html
======
nuggien
Why does a language have to have a culture of testing? If you are a good
engineer, you will find a way to test your code, even if it means really going
out of your way to test your code. For example, there really isn't an easy way
to test kernel code written in C, so some people embed a Tcl interpreter in
their C code, write some tcl command handlers, and use the tcltest package to
test.

Just because your cute little framework created some test file placeholders
for you doesn't mean you're going to write good code, or good tests.

~~~
davidw
Having a good culture is important for various things, in my opinion. It
doesn't guarantee code is good, of course, but by creating expectations that
things should be done a certain way, I think that on average, it does make a
language more attractive.

Case in point: Tcl and Tk made it vastly easier to create GUI's, but there was
little to no culture of getting design right, no guidance about how to make a
_good_ UI, and that came back to bite Tk because people came to associate it
with ugly GUIs.

------
agentbleu
great article, but php bashing is akin to a class war, and yea sure - the
upper classes are more secure (trustworthy) than the lowers ha?

